# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#1 - socrates, Αμάρυνθος

## socrates

Ο κόμβος socrates#1 διαθέτει τα παρακάτω interfaces:

1. TheLaz2 #2 (TheLaz)::cm9, 80cm dish connected
2. eviawind #4 (johns) ::sr5, 80cm dish connected
3. DIMKATIO #221 (DIMKATIO) ::cm6, 125cm dish not connected
4. Parnitha#192 ::cm6, 125cm dish waiting
5. Aliveri??? ::SR5, 80cm dish waiting

6. Access Point :: 3 clients
7. Freespot ::linksys wrt54gs (user/pass inout/cafe)

VoIP: *09792*

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

80αρι στα 22 km??  ::  

Αν βγει αυτό το λινκ τότε πρέπει ο ngia να σχεδιάσει ένα νέο υπολογιστίρι για λινκ πάνω από θάλλασα  ::  

Την Κυριακή τι ώρα θα φύγεις?

----------


## lambrosk

Αντε ρε ξεκουβάλα τον, μπας και έρθω και εγώ για καφέ... και μπανάκι...  ::   ::

----------


## katsaros_m

αντε μπραβω γιατι εδω στη σκυρο η τεχνολογια δεν προκιται να φτασει με κανενα τροπο εκτος και αν φτασει το awmn κανται κομβους ευχομαι ολλα να πανε καλα θα περασω στην επιστροφη για μπανιο και σερφαρισμα

----------


## socrates

> 80αρι στα 22 km??  
> 
> Αν βγει αυτό το λινκ τότε πρέπει ο ngia να σχεδιάσει ένα νέο υπολογιστίρι για λινκ πάνω από θάλλασα  
> 
> Την Κυριακή τι ώρα θα φύγεις?


Μην σε απασχολεί το 1m πιάτο θα κάνει τον αντικαταστάτη σύντομα και ο 80άρις θα γυρίσει άλλο πλευρό.

Κυριακή ευελπιστώ να φύγω νωρίς και με γεμάτες μπαταρίες αφού μπόρεσα και χαλάρωσα για μία μέρα.

@katsaros_m Για Σκύρο αργούμε ακόμα αλλά θα φτάσει και εκεί που θα πάει.

Λάμπρο εσυ ετοιμάσου σου έχω και επιτροπή υποδοχής  ::

----------


## socrates

Επιστροφή από το ταξίδι αστραπή στην Εύβοια...

Δεν έκανα και πολλά αν και μπορεί να με δικαιολογήσει ο Λάμπρος ο οποίος γκουχ γκουχ κατάλαβε τι εννοούσα με την επιτροπή υποδοχής  ::  και μάλιστα πολύ καλά εκπαιδευμένη  ::  

Κάποια τελειώματα λοιπόν στο ταρατσόκουτο και πάμε για next week!

Ααααα και θέλω διακοπές.... επειγόντως!

----------


## lambrosk

Εγω το ξέρω τι θέλεις ,
εσύ γιατί δεν κάνεις τουλάχιστον ωραία ΣΚ αφού μπορείς...
Άστην πλεόν αυτήν την Αθήνα ....  ::

----------


## socrates

Βρε απατεωνίσκο παπαράτσι, θα δει ο acoul τον φραπέ και ποιος μας σώνει!
Εχεις και άλλες φωτογραφίες για να ξέρω τι θα πω  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## johns

Αφήστε τις φωτογραφίες και ενεργοποιήστε κανένα link.
 ::  
Σωκράτη περιμένει και ο αετός δεν του γυρίζεις το 80cm  ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Από Αυλίδα μεριά να δεις με πόση λαχτάρα περιμένουμε την σύνδεση...  ::

----------


## lambrosk

> Εχεις και άλλες φωτογραφίες για να ξέρω τι θα πω


Όχι ρε γμτ.... και κρίμα...  ::   ::   ::   ::  
έβγαζε μάτι πάντως!...  ::

----------


## socrates

Μόλις κατέβηκα από το ταρατσάκι της κεραίας... 

Ένα feeder για το νέο link με aimos παρέδωσε πνεύμα (ξεκόλησε ο connector πριν καλά καλά προλάβω να βάλω το tire up στο μπράτσο ) αλλά ήμουν τυχερός αφού είχα spare και το αντικατέστησα στο τσακ μπαμ. 

Ο router παίζει κανονικά πλέον (μου έκανε κάτι κόλπα το βραδάκι), υποστηριζόμενος από UPS και το if ewn-1-55 station είναι στραμένο προς τον aimos. 

Περιμένω τον Λάζαρο αύριο να κάνουμε την τελική στόχευση και ένα γενικό σουλούπωμα.

----------


## B52

Δηλαδη τζαμπα scanara ?  ::  κανονισε να εισαι ετοιμος και πες να κατεβω να το φτιαξουμε....  ::

----------


## socrates

Έπαιξε χοντράδα!!! Δεν την ξαναπατάω την επόμενη φορά... φορτωμένο το virtual PC με Windows και Winbox για να γίνει δουλειά!!!

Btw καμια πετσοκομένη (minimal) έκδοση windows XP για το Virtual PC?

----------


## socrates

Τελικα το ριμάδι αν και θεωρητικά εύκολο link με τον AimOS μας ταλαιπωρεί!!!

Επιστρέφω Αθήνα αύριο αφήνοντας τον κόμβο ως έχει... (επαναφορά από ΣΚ)

----------


## ALTAiR

> Επιστρέφω Αθήνα αύριο αφήνοντας τον κόμβο ως έχει... (επαναφορά από ΣΚ)


Για φραπέ???  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Πάντως ωραίο το κεραιοσύστημα σου, μου φαίνεται όμως λίγο λεπτός ο ιστός. Πως τον στηρίζεις? Δεξιά από το κεραιοσύστημα είναι το σύστημα θέρμανσης υδάτων του κόμβου?  ::

----------


## socrates

> Πάντως ωραίο το κεραιοσύστημα σου, μου φαίνεται όμως λίγο λεπτός ο ιστός. Πως τον στηρίζεις? Δεξιά από το κεραιοσύστημα είναι το σύστημα θέρμανσης υδάτων του κόμβου?


O 3μετρος ιστός θηλυκώνει για ένα μέτρο περίπου σε μιάμισης ίντσας γαλβανιζέ σωλήνα με πύρους ώστε να μην γυρνάει γύρω από τον άξονα της και η οποία στηρίζεται επιδαπέδεια με πέντε μακριά αυτιά (διπλοβιδωμένα με μεταλλικα και σιλικόνη). Ο ίδιος ο ιστός είναι γαλβανιζέ σωλήνας 1 ίντσα και ένα τέταρτο και στηρίζεται επιπλέον με δύο μεταλικές μπάρες - γωνίες (τα πορτοκαλί στηρίγματα που φαίνονται στην φωτογραφία) στα 2/3 του ιστού που παίζουν το ρόλο των αντιρήδων και στηρίζονται χαμηλά στα στηρίγματα του ηλιακού.

Κάποια στιγμή θα βγάλω και κάποιες κοντινές φωτογραφίες.

----------


## socrates

Προς το παρόν μια μακρυνή...

----------


## ALTAiR

> Προς το παρόν μια μακρυνή...


Ωραία ακούγονται, άντε να το δούμε κιόλας!!!  ::  
Αναμένω φωτός, για ιδέες στήριξης, μιας και είναι ύψιστης σημασίας το θέμα. Έχει ειπωθεί δεκάδες φορές, αλλά θα το ξαναπούμε: Safety first...
Πρόσφατα είδα σε ταράτσα πολυκατοικίας έναν 3μετρο ιστό της πλάκας (για UHF-όχι awmn) να έχει κοπεί-λυγίσει και να κρέμεται προς το πεζοδρόμιο, φυσικά τον ξήλωσα και τον έβαλα από μέσα πεσμένο...
 ::

----------


## socrates

Ηταν πιο μακρυνή από όσο έπρεπε και χάθηκε στο δρόμο... τώρα είναι ΟΚ  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ο amarynthian baron  ::  
Αιντε και με μπολικο traffic.

----------


## socrates

Ενημερώνω ότι θα είμαι Εύβοια από το Σάββατο 23/12 έως την Τρίτη 26/12.
Είναι ευκαιρία να γίνει η απαραίτητη συντήρηση στον κόμβο και γιατί όχι να βγει κανα link επιπλέον.

Όποια βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη!

----------


## lambrosk

Δευτέρα - Τρίτη αν δεν δουλεύω και θες παρέα , ευχαρίστως να έρθω, 
να μας πεις όμως και τι εργαλεία αν χρειάζεσαι εξτρά απο τώρα...  ::  
εσύ ξέρεις ... τον καφέ θα τον πιούμε στο κατάλληλο σημείο... και με την κατάλληλη παρέα...  ::

----------


## socrates

> Δευτέρα - Τρίτη αν δεν δουλεύω και θες παρέα , ευχαρίστως να έρθω, 
> να μας πεις όμως και τι εργαλεία αν χρειάζεσαι εξτρά απο τώρα...  
> εσύ ξέρεις ... τον καφέ θα τον πιούμε στο κατάλληλο σημείο... και με την κατάλληλη παρέα...


Η υπέρτατη αποζημίωση  :: 
Συνδιάζοντας την ταρατσάδα με την χαλάρωση που προσφέρει ένας καλός καφές σερβιρισμένος από ...  ::

----------


## socrates

Λοιπόν χθες ο κόμβος στην Εύβοια είχε την τιμητική του αφού τον επισκέφτηκαν ο Πάνος (liousis) - Βασίλης (pit) - Γιάννης (johns/eviawind) - Γιώργος (koife13 :: .

Παρόλο το κρύο και την δυσκολία που υπήρχε ώστε να ανέβουμε στο δώμα (τουλάχιστον μέχρι να φτιαχτεί μια μόνιμη κατασκευή γιατί είναι πολλά τα πάνω κάτω) έγινε η απόπειρα ανάκαμψης του AP και γύρισε ένα IF προς johns. Την επόμενη εβδομάδα ευέλπιστώ με την βοήθεια του Γιάννη να ολοκληρωθεί η συντήρηση και πλέον να είναι και ο κόμβος up and running ξανά.

Highlights 
- Το δίδυμο liousis - PIT (νέοι στα ασύρματα δίκτυα αλλά με έντονο ενδιαφέρον και μεράκι)
- Το βαλιτσάκι του liousis (έτοιμος για ταρατσάδα)
- Τα ακροβατικά του johns και του koife138 που αν και η σκάλα ήταν κοντή αυτό δεν τους πτόησε στο να ανέβουν στο δώμα (θέλει εκπαίδευση  ::  ) 
- Η σβελτάδα του johns (αυτό θα πει να είσαι ο Βαρώνος της περιοχής)

----------


## lakis

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ & Σιδερένιος.
Τελικά στην Αστυπάλαια ανακάλυξα τυχαία ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο. Κάνοντας βολτα στην πλατεία της χώρας σ' ενα από τους 9 ανεμόμυλους είδα ένα πιάτο. Πήρα την ευθεία και με έβγαλε στο λιμάνι σ' ενα γραφείο της Ε.Ε. Στο εστιάτορα που έτρωγα παρατήρησα ένα κεραιάκι και όπως κατάλαβες ήταν και αυτός συνδεδεμένος. Αυτά ως ανταποκριτής νήσων Αιγαίου.
Καλή Χρονιά

----------


## sv1bjr

> Λοιπόν χθες ο κόμβος στην Εύβοια είχε την τιμητική του αφού τον επισκέφτηκαν ο Πάνος (liousis) - Βασίλης (pit) - Γιάννης (johns/eviawind) - Γιώργος (koife13.
> 
> Παρόλο το κρύο και την δυσκολία που υπήρχε ώστε να ανέβουμε στο δώμα (τουλάχιστον μέχρι να φτιαχτεί μια μόνιμη κατασκευή γιατί είναι πολλά τα πάνω κάτω) έγινε η απόπειρα ανάκαμψης του AP και γύρισε ένα IF προς johns. Την επόμενη εβδομάδα ευέλπιστώ με την βοήθεια του Γιάννη να ολοκληρωθεί η συντήρηση και πλέον να είναι και ο κόμβος up and running ξανά.
> 
> Highlights 
> - Το δίδυμο liousis - PIT (νέοι στα ασύρματα δίκτυα αλλά με έντονο ενδιαφέρον και μεράκι)
> - Το βαλιτσάκι του liousis (έτοιμος για ταρατσάδα)
> - Τα ακροβατικά του johns και του koife138 που αν και η σκάλα ήταν κοντή αυτό δεν τους πτόησε στο να ανέβουν στο δώμα (θέλει εκπαίδευση  ) 
> - Η σβελτάδα του johns (αυτό θα πει να είσαι ο Βαρώνος της περιοχής)


Τι μπορώ να πω σχετικά με την δραστηριότητα του κόμβου.  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Ένα μόνο, την έκφραση απεριόριστου θαυμασμού και εκτίμησης στον κομβούχο, την ψυχή του Ευοϊκού δικτύου (και όχι μόνο), το πρότυπο της αγωνιστικότητας και του ψυχικού θάρρους, που κάνει τον υποφαινόμενο να νοιώθει περήφανος με το να συμμετέχει στο δίκτυο αυτό.

Όσο για τον johns και το δίδυμο liousis - PIT, έχει ήδη φανεί ότι θα αποτελέσουν τον βασικό πυρήνα εξάπλωσης του Ευοϊκού δικτύου.

Μπράβο σε όλους σας.  ::

----------


## liousis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Λοιπόν χθες ο κόμβος στην Εύβοια είχε την τιμητική του αφού τον επισκέφτηκαν ο Πάνος (liousis) - Βασίλης (pit) - Γιάννης (johns/eviawind) - Γιώργος (koife13.
> 
> Παρόλο το κρύο και την δυσκολία που υπήρχε ώστε να ανέβουμε στο δώμα (τουλάχιστον μέχρι να φτιαχτεί μια μόνιμη κατασκευή γιατί είναι πολλά τα πάνω κάτω) έγινε η απόπειρα ανάκαμψης του AP και γύρισε ένα IF προς johns. Την επόμενη εβδομάδα ευέλπιστώ με την βοήθεια του Γιάννη να ολοκληρωθεί η συντήρηση και πλέον να είναι και ο κόμβος up and running ξανά.
> 
> Highlights 
> - Το δίδυμο liousis - PIT (νέοι στα ασύρματα δίκτυα αλλά με έντονο ενδιαφέρον και μεράκι)
> - Το βαλιτσάκι του liousis (έτοιμος για ταρατσάδα)
> ...



Αυτά λέτε και κοκκινίζω  ::   ::  ....
Ένα μεγάλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ σε όλους σας....Και αυτό που είπα και στον Ρωσσέτο το λέω και σε όλους σας πλέον...Ρωσσέτο-Σωκράτη-Γιάννη-Γιώργο το δώρο που μου έκανε ο Άγιος Βασσίλης φέτος είναι η γνωριμία με εξαιρετικούς και ξεχωριστούς ανθρώπους και όχι το link που πραγματοποιήθηκε προ ημερών ....Αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα!!!!  ::   ::  

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ....  ::

----------


## PIT

Αυτο που συμβαινει ειναι απεριγραπτο. Δεν υπαρχουν λογια να εκφρασω αυτο που αισθανομαι....
Παντως αυτη η γνωριμια με τοσο αξιοπρεπη ατομα (Σωκρατης,Ρωσσετος,Γιαννης,Σπυρος,Δαμιανος) μεσω ενως forum/δικτυου, δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει αλλου. 
Περα απο τα λινκς και τις ταρατσαδες το καλυτερο της ολης φασης ειναι οι νεες φιλιες που γενιουνται αναμεσα μας.
Το Forum ειναι μια απροσωπη επικοινωνια μεσω ενως υπολογιστη αλλα τα λινκς, οι ταρατσαδες, τα meetings, οι ουζο/ψητοσυναντησεις ερχονται και δενουν ολα αυτα.  ::

----------


## Embraced

> Αυτο που συμβαινει ειναι απεριγραπτο. Δεν υπαρχουν λογια να εκφρασω αυτο που αισθανομαι....
> Παντως αυτη η γνωριμια με τοσο αξιοπρεπη ατομα (Σωκρατης,Ρωσσετος,Γιαννης,Σπυρος,Δαμιανος) μεσω ενως forum/δικτυου, δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει αλλου. 
> Περα απο τα λινκς και τις ταρατσαδες το καλυτερο της ολης φασης ειναι οι νεες φιλιες που γενιουνται αναμεσα μας.
> Το Forum ειναι μια απροσωπη επικοινωνια μεσω ενως υπολογιστη αλλα τα λινκς, οι ταρατσαδες, τα meetings, οι ουζο/ψητοσυναντησεις ερχονται και δενουν ολα αυτα.


Συμφωνώ 100%. Είναι ότι πιο "ενεργητικό" εχω σκεφτεί από πολλές απόψεις: Γίνεσαι μέλος της ευρυζωνικότητας και όχι απλός πελάτης, γνωρίζεις άτομα με κοινά ενδιαφέροντα επενδύοντας σωστά τον ελεύθερο χρόνο σου, μέχρι και να αποκτήσεις γνώσεις για να βρείς μια ενδιαφέρουσα εργασία μπορείς. Νομίζω οτι δύσκολα βρίσκει κάποιος στην εποχή μας τόσα θετικά σε μια δραστηριότητα. Άλλωστε όλα αυτά δεν γίνονται για να αποκτήσουμε γρήγορες συνδέσεις και να κλειστούμε πάλι σπίτι στον υπολογιστή μας, αλλά για να βρισκόμαστε, να μαστορεύουμε κτλ κτλ. Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα ασχοληθούν όλο και περισσότεροι στο μέλλον, ίσως όχι όλοι πολύ ενεργά, αλλά δεν πειράζει.

----------


## socrates

Η καλή παρέα παρέσυρε και μένα...

Δυστυχώς εξαιτίας των ημερών, είχαμε λίγο χρόνο στην διάθεση μας. Θα ήμουνα ακόμα πιο ευτυχής αν έβγαινε το link με τον johns (από θέμα οπτικής φαίνεται να είναι εύκολο και το πιάτο πλέον είναι ήδη γυρισμένο).

Οπότε ανανεώνεται για άλλη μία φορά η συνάντηση με καλύτερη οργάνωση από μέρους μου και τον πρώτο cafe στο χέρι  ::   ::   ::  

Υ.Γ. Σπάσιμο να μην μπορώ να ανέβω εγώ ο ίδιος στο δώμα  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Αυτήν την βδομάδα ευελπιστώ να σας συνοδέψω και εγώ Κυριακή ή Δευτέρα σε οποιαδήποτε καφεδο-φαγοποτο-συναντηση-στήσιμο....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Σήμερα ήρθαν τα commando της Εύβοιας στον κόμβο και ανεστήσαμε τον κόμβο... αντικατάσταση μιας κάρτας CF που είχε παραδόσει πνεύμα!

Ας είναι καλά ο liousis και ο pit που κουβαλάνε και μια εργαλειοθήκη μαζί τους όπου και αν πάνε  :: 

Επίσης είχαμε και εκπαιδευόμενους και μελλοντικούς κομβούχους του ewn (zan1+2, boubis_kastro).

Ένα interface σε a (AP bridge) στοχεύει ήδη τον eviawind.

----------


## sv1bjr

> Ένα interface σε a (AP bridge) στοχεύει ήδη τον eviawind.


Πολύ καλή κίνηση.

To Link είναι ενεργό και αν ναι πώς συμπεριφέρεται ; Είχα κάποια ερωτηματικά σχετικά με την επιτυχία του.

----------


## liousis

Όταν ξαναέρθεις Εύβοια χτύπα ένα τηλεφωνάκι να τελιώσουμε τις εργασίες μας ....  ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Ένα interface σε a (AP bridge) στοχεύει ήδη τον eviawind.
> 
> 
> Πολύ καλή κίνηση.
> 
> To Link είναι ενεργό και αν ναι πώς συμπεριφέρεται ; Είχα κάποια ερωτηματικά σχετικά με την επιτυχία του.


Δεν είναι ακόμα... μέχρι να στρέψει ο Γιάννης ένα interface πάνω μου. Το καλό είναι ότι σημάδεψα στην omni του. Τώρα το έχω σε AP bridge για να μπορέσει να στοχεύσει αυτός σε μένα.




> Όταν ξαναέρθεις Εύβοια χτύπα ένα τηλεφωνάκι να τελιώσουμε τις εργασίες μας ...


Εγώ θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω και το επόμενο ΣΚ (αν δεν προκύψει κάτι έκτακτο). Αν είναι ο Λάζαρος στην περιοχή θα ενεργοποιήσουμε και το δικό του interface (ή θα το αφήσουμε ανοιχτό να τον περιμένει). Τώρα μένει το Link με τον mew με ένα ερωτηματικό για το τι θα κανει ο Χάρης.

Ο zan μαζευει ήδη εξοπλισμό και θα είναι ένα εύκολο κοντινο interface.

----------


## johns

Το ΣΚ θα είναι έτοιμο το δεύτερο ΙΤΟΧ με 4 if free και θα γίνουν η απαραίτητες εργασίες στον κόμβο για το link με τον Socrates.

Το πρόβλημα είναι η επικοινωνία τον δυο router δεν ξέρω πως γίνετε αυτό.  ::

----------


## B52

> Το ΣΚ θα είναι έτοιμο το δεύτερο ΙΤΟΧ με 4 if free και θα γίνουν η απαραίτητες εργασίες στον κόμβο για το link με τον Socrates.
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι η επικοινωνία τον δυο router δεν ξέρω πως γίνετε αυτό.


Θα στο φτιαξω εγω .. οταν φτασεις εκει σφυρα....  ::

----------


## johns

ok

----------


## PIT

Θα εχουμε καλη ταρατσαδα το ΣΚ. Σωκρατη οταν ερθεις βαλε μια φωνη!!!  ::

----------


## socrates

*Σαββατοκύριακο Αφιερωμένο στον κόμβο στην Εύβοια!*

Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε! Αντε να μπει για τα καλά το καλοκαίρι...

BTW φέρτε και κανα μαγιό γιατί μετά την ταρατσάδα δεν το γλυτώνουμε το μπάνιο!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Άντε καλή διασκέδαση και μη ξεχνιόμαστε, κάθε Link και ένα βουνό παϊδάκια στα κάρβουνα στη συνέχεια από τον κομβούχο...  ::

----------


## liousis

Έχω κάποιες υποχρεώσεις το ΣΚ αλλά θα το προσπαθήσω...Είναι και μια ευκαιρία να τα πούμε από κοντά...  ::

----------


## PIT

Παιδες καντε και μια βουτια και για μενα (αν και κανω πολλες εδω στα Χανια  ::   ::  ).
Καλα να περασετε και μολις γυρισω meeting στην Χαλκιδα.

----------


## socrates

Μπορεί να είχα παράπλευρες απώλειες (καμένο switch, PSU) αλλά χάρη και στην βοήθεια των antonisk7, hedgehog, sv1heg, koife138, mpampou καταφέραμε να αναβαθμίσουμε τον κόμβο και είναι έτοιμος για νέα links. Συγκεκριμένα μπήκε νέος router, νέο πιάτο 1,15μ (και άλλο ένα 1,15μ που είναι ετοιμοπόλεμο).

Επιλέον σήμερα μπήκε ο Γώργος (koife13 ::  ως client στο Access Point (7μετρος ιστός)

Το καλό είναι ότι έχω αρκετές μέρες στην διάθεση μου και αν το επιτρέψει ο καιρός θα ολοκληρωθούν όλες οι εργασίες που έχω στο μυαλό μου.

----------


## sv1bjr

Πάντα τέτοια Σωκράτη.

Να βλέπουμε εμείς οι υπόλοιποι και παίρνοντας παράδειγμα να ακολουθούμε.

Χρόνια πολλά, καλές γιορτές.

----------


## socrates

Λοιπόν ο κόμβος στην Εύβοια με έχει παιδέψει αρκετά... ευτυχώς έχω την αμέριστη βοήθεια των παιδιών της περιοχής και έχουμε κάνει θαύματα.

Θέλω οπωσδήποτε να αξιοποιηθούν τα ελεύθερα if του ώστε να υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές κάτι το οποίο είναι ιδιαίτερα κρίσιμο στην περιφέρεια. Από εξοπλισμό είμαι αρκετά πλήρης ειδικά με τον νέο P4 router και τα νέα πιάτα.

Προβλήματα:

1ο... Αλλάχτηκε η ασύρματη κάρτα του Access Point η οποία παρέδωσε πνεύμα λόγω στατικών με αποτέλεσμα να μην βλέπει καμία άλλη κάρτα που ήταν πάνω στον τετραπλό. Συμπέρασμα καλό είναι η κάρτα του Access Point να είναι μόνη της σε ξεχωριστό PCI slot. Για καλό και για κακό αλλάξαμε την ύποπτη omni με μια νέα.

2ο... Η σύνδεση με eviawind δεν επανήλθε παρόλο που άλλαξα κάρτα και feeder. Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω να το αναβιώσω στην επόμενη επίσκεψη μου.

3ο... Η σύνδεση με theLaz επανήλθε άμεσα αλλά με προβλήματα στο bgp. Το restart στο bgp από την μεριά του theLaz επαναφέρει την κατάσταση σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα αλλά όχι μόνιμα. Μάλλον πάμε για quag-o-ποίηση.

4o... Θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί κύκλωμα για απομακρυσμένο restart γιατί το UPS κρίνεται ανεπαρκές.


ΥΓ. Ευχαριστώ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια τους koiffe138, PIT, neo4 και liousis.

----------


## socrates

Ευκαιρία αφότου βρέθηκα στην περιοχή να τσεκάρω τον κόμβο... και να προσπαθήσω να εξηγήσω με λογική την χαοτική συμπεριφορά του.

Για αρχή το προστάτεψα όσο καλύτερα γίνεται από θέμα ζέστης... αλλαγή ψύχτρας και ανεμιστηράκι και κάλυμα από φελιζόλ στο καπάκι για τον απογευματινό ήλιο.

Μεγαλύτερα ανεμιστηράκια όμως μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση... και ένα κουλό πρόβλημα! Σταμάτησε να παίζει το access point!!!!! Ενώ την κάρτα του AP την έβλεπα κανονικά, άλλαζα τις ρυθμίσεις κλπ δεν εμφανιζόταν πουθενά στα scan. Δοκίμασα να βάλω άλλη κάρτα, να τις αλλάξω θέση, κεραία, άλλα καλώδια μέχρι και σε άλλο τετραπλό την έβαλα αλλά αυτή πουθενά στο scan παρά μόνο στο winbox έδειχνε ότι υπάρχει. Όταν έκανα disable το link με eviawind έπαιζε και το AP... οπότε στράφηκα στην τροφοδοσία.

Το 150W μίνιμαλ τροφοδοτικό τελικά δεν έφτανε να καλύψει τις ανάγκες του κόμβου και με νέο τροφοδοτικό όλα άρχισαν να δουλεύουν όπως πριν. Ευτυχώς γιατί το επόμενο βήμα ήταν το board => ταξίδι στην Αθήνα, αγορά νέου και ριζική αλλαγή του setup.

----------


## liousis

Μπράβο Μαστρο Σωκράτη!!!

----------


## socrates

Νέος client στον κόμβο και στο ewn! -> thepat #242

----------


## ALTAiR

> Νέος client στον κόμβο και στο ewn! -> thepat #242


Καλορίζικος Σωκράτη ο νέος παίκτης!

----------


## socrates

Ο κόμβος παρουσιάζει πρόβλημα που απαιτεί την επιτόπου εξέταση.
Του έκανα δύο φορές επανεκκίνηση απομακρυσμένα αλλά ενώ φαίνεται να δουλεύει κανονικά μετά από κάποιο διάστημα σταματάει να ανταποκρίνεται.

Τα εργαλεία στην πλάτη λοιπόν και με την πρώτη ευκαιρία επίσκεψη στα πάτρια εδάφη.
Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση!

Υ.Γ. Χάρη θα είσαι το ΣΚ στα μέρη μας;

----------


## socrates

Ο κόμβος up again... διαπιστώθηκε ότι με τον καιρό βγήκε ένας από τους δύο τετραπλούς από την θέση του.
(Ενώ ο πρώτος έχει πάρα πολύ καλή εφαρμογή ο δεύτερος παίζει πάνω στα PCI slots  :: ) . 

Το link με eviawind συνεχίζει να είναι down όμως οι clients του κόμβου μπορούν να συνδεθούν κανονικά μέσω του AP.

----------


## B52

> Το link με eviawind συνεχίζει να είναι down όμως οι clients του κόμβου μπορούν να συνδεθούν κανονικά μέσω του AP.


Το iface σε περιμενει σε apbridge mode @ 5550 και "ακουει" στο ssid *ewn-1-4* και το nstream ειναι επισης up, τα αναφερω γιατι με τις τελευταιες αλλαγες μπορει να αλλαξε κατι που να μην γνωριζεις.

----------


## socrates

Βασικά στο scan τον βλέπω που εκπέμπει αλλά το σήμα είναι 80κάτι (δεν βελτιώθηκε γυρνώντας το πιάτο). Επομένως αν διαβάζει ο Γιάννης, ας κάνει μια παλικαριά να γυρίσει το πιάτο από την μεριά του μήπως έχει χαθεί η μεταξύ μας στόχευση. Αν δεν... αλλάζω feeder - κάρτα κλπ. Το αργότερο μέχρι τις γιορτές που θα έχω και περισσότερο χρόνο στην διάθεση μου πιστεύω το link να παίζει ξανά.

BTW έστησα ένα μηχάνημα να παίξει ως server και το εδώ VoIP ακούει ως 09792.

----------

